# How many



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Horses have you had at one time? 

I am stowed out at the moment! I have 16  they all do something except the olides in retirment, we have british riding ponies, welsh ponies and ID's and they all are shown every year  Alot of people say to me 'god what do you do with them all'


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to have a gorgeous Morgan mare on loan thats the most. I couldn't imagine having 16


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

The most I have had at once is 7.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I wouldnt have more than 3 as i wouldnt feel i could give any more than that the individual attention they require. I have 2 at the moment and cope well with that.


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow 16 is a lot of horses to look after, i have 5 at the moment buti think the most i've had at one time was 7 but sadly 2 passed away due to old age.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive never had my own horses but Ive had one on loan plus looked after two more for a friend so three in total. They were quite a handful and because I work full time I was literally mucking out and not doing much else


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

one.... have owned/loaned 4 now.. but only ever had one at a time


desparate for my own again - i want a 14.2 jumping pony.... but another 2.5 years i finishe uni then i can buy one


----------

